# [SOLVED] houndog777 come in please!! over . . .



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

houndog777, I'm hoping you can help with this old thread from last year that I bumped. You seemed to be able to help the user that started the thread and I'm hoping you can do the same for my situation with the same device as per what follows here and in the thrad I bumped just a second ago:

Re: InNetStewart SI-70027 BT 10/100 NEED A DRIVER 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi everyone; new on here . . . I have same InNetStewart SI-70027 as this thread starter and also need a driver, but I think I need dial up version as opposed to ethernet?

My code is PCI\VEN-8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_30158086&REV_82\4&29817089&0&40f0

Houndog777 or anyone else? Hoping someone can help direct me to where I can download a driver for this - I plan to use dial up if that makes any difference.

Thanks everybody! Especially if you can be of assistance!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Hi,
The driver Hounddog777 on the thread you have mentioned is the same driver for the code you gave:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldId=4275&lang=eng
This is lan driver not a modem. These connectors look similar. Do you have a modem installed on the PC?
If you could please post a screen shot of the device manager. Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
You may need a modem driver or a modem card if you plan on using dial-up.
Thanks,
Bill
thanks


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> The driver Hounddog777 on the thread you have mentioned is the same driver for the code you gave:
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldId=4275&lang=eng
> This is lan driver not a modem. These connectors look similar. Do you have a modem installed on the PC?
> ...


 _Thanks Bill!_

I will try to take a screen shot of the device manager with the method in the link you posted. 

If I should manage to secure a screen shot, I will post back with it. I won't be able to try till tomorrow, as I won't be at the computer in question till that point. 

In the meantime, your other tip may prove more direct, in that it is becoming increasingly more likely to me that _there may not be a modem installed and I'll have to get a card. _

You were right! I did assume that the land driver was a modem, as it was positioned on the motherboard just inside the phone jack. 

I thought I was getting 'can't detect modem' when using internet hookup wizard because the modem's driver data might have been erased during a data deletion performed by previous owner who gave me this computer. 

_Thanks for posting back; much appreciated! Johnny . . ._

:wink:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Let us know
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> The driver Hounddog777 on the thread you have mentioned is the same driver for the code you gave:
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldId=4275&lang=eng
> This is lan driver not a modem. These connectors look similar. Do you have a modem installed on the PC?
> ...


hi Bill, here are some screen shots I took today, hopefully they'll help you to be of assistance. I'm beginning to think I will indeed need to install a modemcard and driver if I want to use dial up. 

If I want to use cable or ethernet maybe I won't need to install a modem card. Especially if the ISP might make you acquire one of theirs? What do you make of all of this?

Thanks again for your help! 

Johnny.

:wink:


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

I see the shots are typographically breaking up . . . even the zoom ones.
I'll try saving them for web in Photoshop and then repost . . .


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

okay, let's see if these are any better resolution and legibility-wise . . .


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Okay, I think those are working when you click on them . . . looking forward to hearing back from you Bill at your convenience, naturally! Thanks agian for looking at this . . .

:smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Hi,
You need to install the network controller. Here is the driver;
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldId=4275&lang=eng
This is for the Ethernet controller that is showing in error in your device manager(this driver is for broadband).
I see no modem card installed on this PC. So if you are going to use dial up then you need to install a modem card and drivers for it.
What are you using now for the internet, Broadband (Best) or dial-up (worst)?


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Thanks Bill,

I posted back basically this same message in the inNet Driver thread as the two issues are beginning to overlap as things become clearer for me . . .

I've downloaded the driver to disk from the link, and on Thursday, when I can next get to the computer in question, I'll download it from the disk to said computer.

Then I'll either subscribe to a boradband ISP service, or if my colleagues insist on dial-up , then I'll install a modem card with its drivers as it does appear that there is indeed no modem on the computer currently. 

Dial-up would be tolerated only to save on cost of ISP service. It should be noted that this workplace does not traditionally do much work at the computer on-line, so dial-up may suit fine).

Thanks for your help, will post back with developments . . .

Thanks, Johnny :wink:


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

To my response above sent a couple of seconds ago, I'm adding: . . . In answer to your question . . . I currently use broadband personally, but at this workplace, it may prove that dial-up is sufficient.

Whichever ISP type service is decided upon, it's nice to know I'll know how to go about setting it up. Tahnks again, Johnny . . . will keep you posted!

:4-transfo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Hi,
Try to talk these people into broadband. This way the PC will always be updated automatically (Most Antivirus, MS Updates, Some spy ware protection etc.etc).
On dial up they would have to manually update (Can only update when the ISP is active).
Let me know how it goes.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*



BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> You need to install the network controller. Here is the driver;
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldId=4275&lang=eng
> This is for the Ethernet controller that is showing in error in your device manager(this driver is for broadband).
> ...


hi Bill,

I have had few questions have come to mind prior to my having tried this (attempt scheduled for tomorrow).

If you could answer the following for me, I'd greatly appreciate it, thanks.

- When you refer to 'install the network controller' are you referring to the downloading of the driver?

- The ethernet controller is 'showing in error' in my device manager. is this 'error' in reference to there not being a driver installed? In other words, once I install the driver, should the ethernet controller no longer _show in error_ in the device manager?

- When downloading the driver from the disk that I now have it on to the computer involved here, do I need to direct the downloading of the driver programming to anywhere specific in the computer?

Thanks,

JD

:4-transfo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Hi,
This driver should take care of the error in the device manager.
If you downloaded this to disk, then just insert the disk in the PC in question and click on the exe. file. This should install the driver from the disk. Once done go back into the device manager and see if the error is removed.
Let us know,
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

okay 10-4 Bill,

P.S. Re: that little yellow yield sign with the exclamation mark that appears in my device manager screen shot above . . . 
_Is that the error indicator that I'll look for having been removed after the driver programming has been downloaded?_

:smile:


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*



Johnny Driver said:


> okay 10-4 Bill,
> 
> P.S. Re: that little yellow yield sign with the exclamation mark that appears in my device manager screen shot above . . .
> _Is that the error indicator that I'll look for having been removed after the driver programming has been downloaded?_
> :smile:


adding: Driver Download Links from original Houndog777 thread . . .

Re: InNetStewart SI-70027 BT 10/100 NEED A DRIVER 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,
Vendor 8086 is Intel
Device 1039 is the 82801DB Intel PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller
http://support.packardbell.com/de/it...ppn=PB51C00103
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...=4275&lang=eng
Download drivers for the Intel Pro/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller


Bill, in the initial Packard Bell link it says the intel_pro100_lan8021a.exe file is the driver for the intel Pro/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller. 

Is the intel_pro100_lan8021a.exe file the one I should retrieve to disk and download?

Thanks!!

JD
:4-transfo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Yes, from your ID # that you gave it should be.
If you wish give me the the exact model of the PC in question and I will double check.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

hi Bill,

The intel_pro100_lan8021a.exe file _*did not install successfully*_ as driver for the intel Pro/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller on the computer in question. :normal:

When the disk went in the Packard Bell installation wizard comes up instantly and seems to download the file okay, but then the error still reads on the controller (If I have it right in assuming that the yellow yield sign with an exclamation mark means 'in error') on the device manager page, just as it appears in the screen shot I posted above prior to this attempt to download this driver file. 

You mentioned that if it weren't to work you could double check if I have the right driver file, if I could get you the exact model of the PC. Please let me know where to look for the model information, given that it looks like a custom build, rather than a brand name PC. 

It came from an architectural firm that networked, so they probably had a bunch of them put together to a bulk order tailored to their needs.

Given this, would I look inside for a model number? 

Thanks JD

:4-transfo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Hmm OK,
If that did not install, it maybe related to the Chipset driver. Run PC Wizard under my signature so I can "see" whats in this PC. When runned, go to file>save as>select Selected category (Hardware)>Name the report and attach it to this thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

hi Bill,

_Thanks for getting back!_

Is the post above asking to run the PC Wizard on the actual computer that I'm trying to install the driver in? 

Thanks, 

JD
:4-transfo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Yes, Run PC wizard on the PC in question.
Also, there may be a service tag 0n the rear of the tower that may help in ID this PC.
Thanks


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Okay, I'll try to run the PC Wizard on the computer in question, but that computer isn't on-line yet because of its driver shortcoming, so I'm not sure how I can run the PC Wizard (from the logo link under your signature) on that computer, when I can't access this site from that computer.

_Is it possible to the PC Wizard program to disk and then use that to run the PC Wizard on the computer that doesn't have the Ethernet Controller driver (or a modem either)?_

Thanks,

JD.

:4-transfo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Yes, download from a working PC and save to disk. Run it on the PC in question, Create the report and again save the report to disk so you can upload it to this thread. Here is the url for PC wizard:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Thanks for getting back Bill,

The PC Wizard program is now on disk and I will take it to the computer in question, hopefully at some point over the weekend, to run the report which I will promptly post back here in this thread for you perusal.

Thanks for the continued help,

JD

:wink:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Hi, Please post the report. Appearently these are custom built or what ever. The report will give me a better idea of what you have in the PC in question. Many companies will use a generic driver to use, but the manufactures will have a right to tweak or improvise the hardware to meet thier purpose. I just want to say this is not your fault nor mine. This report will tell us what we need to know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

hi Bill,

I ran the PC Wizard program on the computer in question; here are the screen shots. 

Hopefully they'll help determine why the intel_pro100_lan8021a.exe file did not install successfully as driver for the intel Pro/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller on said computer.

_. . .thanks for the words of encourage ment in your last post; appreciate your continued help!_

JD

:4-transfo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

This is the Chipset Driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
Install this first.
This should be the Network driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
Pro2KXP exe.
Be sure that the Plug n Play (PNP) is set to yes and the onboard lan is enabled in the BIOS
Thanks


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

hi Bill,

_The chipset driver and network driver are now installed, thank you so much!_
:wink:

I'm just not sure how to go about the last two items, ie. _' . . . making sure the PNP is set to yes, and the onboard lan is enabled in the BIOS'._

Please advise . . . 

thanks!

JD.
:4-transfo


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

If you got them installed and there are no errors in the device manager you should be all set.
Let me know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*



BCCOMP said:


> If you got them installed and there are no errors in the device manager you should be all set.
> Let me know.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Okay Bill, will do . . . but might be a week or so till I get back to that computer at which point I'll let you know whether or not there's any eroor(s) reading in the device manager.

Thanks,

JD

:wink:


----------



## Johnny Driver (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

hi Bill,

. . . had a chance to look at device manager on said computer this afternoon and happy to report that driver installed fine and ethernet controller is not reading in error.

_Thanks for all of your help!_

JD

:wink:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: houndog777 come in please!! over . . .*

Glad it is up and working.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

